# Interview with Ray from Wiszdomstone



## Samer (Oct 19, 2009)

I spoke with my friend Ray from the band Wiszdomstone 
WISZDOMSTONE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
He agreed to an interview (video interview) for the site, how do i go about submitting this or getting it approved, and does any one have any questions they would like to ask?


----------

